# MySQL Verbindung



## SirWayne (19. Mai 2007)

was ist daran falsch???? 

Konsolen ausgabe 

* Treiber laden 
* Verbindung aufbauen 
SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc:mySQL://localhost:3306/studio 
SQLState: 08001 
VendorError: 0

```
try { 
System.out.println("* Treiber laden"); 
// Class.forName("src.org.gjt.mm.mysql").newInstance(); 
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver").newInstance(); 

} 
catch (Exception e) { 
System.err.println("Unable to load driver."); 
e.printStackTrace(); 
} 
try { 
System.out.println("* Verbindung aufbauen"); 
String url = "jdbc:mySQL://"+hostname+":"+port+"/"+dbname; 
con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password); 

System.out.println("* Datenbank-Verbindung beenden"); 
con.close(); 
} 
catch (SQLException sqle) { 
System.out.println("SQLException: " + sqle.getMessage()); 
System.out.println("SQLState: " + sqle.getSQLState()); 
System.out.println("VendorError: " + sqle.getErrorCode()); 
sqle.printStackTrace(); 
}
```


----------



## M.L. (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo erstmal.

In welcher Version liegt die verwendete Software vor ?
Aber vielleicht helfen die FAQ-Beiträge schon weiter: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4768

mfg M.L.


----------



## SirWayne (19. Mai 2007)

Danke für die schnelle antwort !!!!Server 6.0 und habs auch mit 5.2 versucht Client 5.1.11 !!!
ja ich habs auch schon mir einem anderen treiber versucht doch der klappt nicht den wo ich jetzt hab kann er wenigstens laden...schade dachte euch/dir sagt die fehlermeldung was aus ,weil mir bringts net arg bei der feherlsuche weiter !!!!


----------



## SirWayne (20. Mai 2007)

hallo?


----------



## M.L. (unregistriert) (20. Mai 2007)

Hm, da wird man wohl warten müssen, bis jemand das Problem mit derselben Konstellation erfolgreich gelöst hat ;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2007)

Aber http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4768 hast du mal gelesen?


----------



## SirWayne (20. Mai 2007)

Jap hab ich sieht man doch


----------



## SirWayne (20. Mai 2007)

aber das hat auch nicht gebracht hab genau die gleiche fehlermeldung bekommen!!!!


----------



## SirWayne (20. Mai 2007)

ich habs einfach komplett nochmal neu geschrieben jetzt funktioniert es !!!Keine ahnung warum ,aber danke für eure Hilfe


----------

